# airplayer to mac



## r55t (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone tried to use apps like airplayer to stream the ios device's screen to (therefore) effectively streaming to a mac?

My Stream will get shipped soon. I have a couple of ios devices, but I'll really like to stream to the mac-screen (larger screen size)


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

AirServer is more polished than AirPlayer, and I just played around with it, sending the video from the TiVo app (connected to the TiVo Stream) to my MacBook Pro. Worked great via AirPlay Mirroring!

Note that you will need to jailbreak the iPad to install the tweak called "UnrestrictPremium2" because without it, the TiVo app won't work with AirPlay at all.


----------

